# Pioneer dv-58av LFE is 10dB too high when playing multichannel SACDs through an Onkyo 905 receiver?



## etc6849 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a calibrated (audyssey and roomeq for double checking levels) Onkyo 905 receiver that seems to play the LFE 10dB too high when using a 58av as a source. This seems most noticeable when I play multichannel SACDs and happens when I use DSD over HDMI or the 5.1 analog connections. Both DSD over HDMI and analog inputs sound exactly the same. 

DVD audio disks seem to sound fine as I think the 905 automatically adjusts the LFE level when it gets a PCM source. I can get DSD LFE level to sound fine if I let the DSD be converted to PCM solely through the receivers settings. I believe this is an issue with the 58av dvd player though since the analog outputs do the same thing.

I was hoping someone had a work around for this type of issue. My first thought was what is a good low-mid priced parametric EQ that I could program with roomEQ, but would have a remote. I would also consider a remote control padding device that would allow me to remotely vary the LFE signal in 5dB increments. What do you guys do for bass management? The 905 allows the user to adjust LFE based on signal type, but it won't adjust the DSD LFE unless I set direct DSD delay enable to on which converts the DSD to PCM.


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Pioneer dv-58av LFE is 10dB too high when playing multichannel SACDs through an Onkyo 905 receiv*

This sounds like a miscommunication between the receiver and dvd player. DD and DTS tracks have their bass tracks lowere 10 db and the receiver then needs to boost it by 10. Before multichannel PCM it was easy for a receiver it would boost all movies and not boost multichannel inputs. With new players now sending everything to the receiver over PCM and 7.1 analog some receivers can get confused. It sounds like yours is applying the LFE boost where it shouldn't be. Check your owner's manual as there should be a way to manually override this boost if the receiver gets it wrong. There is a very good thread on this issue over on AVSforum in the receivers section
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Pioneer dv-58av LFE is 10dB too high when playing multichannel SACDs through an Onkyo 905 receiv*

If your using the multi channel inputs for SACD make sure your Player is set up properly as the multi channel analog inputs bypass the Onkyo's internal crossover settings. This may also be an issue with HDMI/optical if the player is applying the crossover settings rather than the receiver.


----------

